# Do you see yourself differently in photos than the way you see yourself in the mirror



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Photos don't always tell the truth, the lighting can completely screw up a pic.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Neither tell the truth. Watching a video of yourself is much more accurate although you will never know what you look exactly because you can't actually _see_ yourself like other people do.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I like to see myself in the mirror, I think I look much better reversed. My hair is just combed to the right so the backwards mirror shows it better to me.


----------



## Leni (Feb 14, 2010)

oh yes..i don't even look the same in different mirrors or different time of the day..i have no idea what i look like and somehow i look a million times uglier when i check myself out in mirrors at stores.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

i dont see myself well without my glasses...obviously because im blind. LOL


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Not very different but I always feel I look better in the photos than the mirror. Depends on my mood, also. But I like myself more in photos than the mirror.

I think it is normal, when you are about to take a photo, you want to look nice or at least like yourself, so you make even take thousand of photos and then deleted most of them, you only save the ones you like.

If we talk about the photos that other people take me, well, I will always prefer myself in the mirror.:tongue:


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

photos are lies because of distortion, also in a photo you see a snapshot, so you can focus on your imperfections, in real life, those things are less "there"
my sister is gourgoues IRL, but she doesnt look that good in photos. when i take a photo of myself, i have to use specific lighting, camera, and makeup to make myself look good. like i use a HQ webcam to take my selfies for example.
see pic of me w normal camera/candid shot, and my "perfected" photo














(be it these are a year apart but yah, cameras are filthy liars!)


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

It also feels weird that whenever I stare at myself in the mirror, I see a different person. I see a better person. Well, I don't feel like a rubbish at all.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Kyandigaru said:


> i dont see myself well without my glasses...obviously because im blind. LOL


I feel yeah. 350/375 with autism I mean astigmatism. hahahahah!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I usually think I look better in person most of the time.


----------

